# Squirrel/Rabbit Hunting in Nashville?



## JohnnyArcher77 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys, Just got a new air rifle (Crosman 2100 Classic, 725fps) and I'm looking to hit the woods. Anyone in the area that might know some good spots?


----------

